# Dia De Los Muertos costume & Contact Lenses



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I am in the process of putting the final touches on my Dia De Los Muertos costume. I love to use contact lenses every year and I can't decide which would be the best for the "skeleton" look. I have white outs from a previous costume but was considering black to make my eyes look hollow or a bright color to match the flower in my hair. Any thoughts?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Either would suit the costume really. Since you have the white lenses on hand, perhaps you could test run the makeup and contacts and do a few head shot pictures. You could see how they look and with the pictures you could load them on your computer and black your eyes out to see how the alternative would look.

I've had white lenses in the past and people certainly noticed them almost immediately. Black lenses are also creepy in their own right, but may not stand out as much if you are in a dark or dimly lit environment, or if you have dark eyes to begin with.


----------



## AJFireman (Oct 11, 2010)

Where are you getting your contacts from?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

AJFireman said:


> Where are you getting your contacts from?


My husband is in the optical industry so he usually gets the contacts for me from an account. However -- I can tell you that the brand I've been happiest with is Gothika. I do regularly wear contact lenses and have had no problem with this brand. I am sure there are others but they are the brand the optical doctor's offices carrhy. They can be found at different sites on line.


----------

